

Elon Musk cancels launch admits to “dark dreams” – Aug. 27, 2014 - evo_9
http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/27/technology/elon-musk/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
tbranyen
That missing comma makes the headline sound a lot different than reality.

